# Khorne Ogryn Berserkers and Hounds of Xaphan



## reubiedoo (Mar 21, 2009)

Are the rules for these guys in one of the Vraks books? I don't have them; that's why I ask.

Also, if anyone has seen their stats or better played them, are they any good? And are they compatible with a WE army? Because they look awesome.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

i think they will be in the vraks part 3 book which will be out soonish!


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

The Ogryns are in Book 5 Siege of Vraks and the Hounds book 6 Siege of Vraks part 2
I have used the Ogryns and they where pretty good in my Traitor guard.
I suppose you would like to use them in Apoc with your WE force. Yea I guess they would be ok but for the points they cost you could get yourself another DP or something nastier.


----------



## reubiedoo (Mar 21, 2009)

Yeah you're on the right lines; also thought they might be a viable alternative to my MOKed terminators in LR. Points just don't earn themselves back. Can't offload all my big guns and steam into CC, so I lose out one way or the other. Plus The rest of my force is few bikes, bezerkers in rhinos DP and defilers basically. Contemplating drop podding CC dreads in when points and circumstance allows, but rules are sketchy.

Anyway, thought they might do something more for less. Or even the same or less for less, as long as it was more competetive.


----------



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

but then, if that's your attitude you might as well purachase a whole 'army' of DPs and not bother with anything else.


----------



## reubiedoo (Mar 21, 2009)

admiraldick those models look flaming awesome. My motivation would not be purely to better my chances of winning. I am a staunch advocate of enjoyment over victory. 

My terminators are getting stale - it's an oft used combo - and I hate to waste points. Fluff sacrifices and wastefulness are not the same. I thought the Ogryns and Hounds might make a viable, more individual, MORE FLUFFY and more satisfying option.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Not quite sure what you are getting at. If it was aimmed at me, I was just sawing that in a CSM force you can get better units than the Ogryn the DP was an example. If its for fluff then yes go ahead use them.

Now Reubidoo the Ogryn are very nasty on the charge but due to there drug tanks, they can hurt themselfs in long rounds of combat so you really what them to smash a unit in the first CC round. 
Now in Apoc can you put them in a landraider ? I dont play much apoc but does it get rid of the rules that only certain units can use certain transports ?


----------



## reubiedoo (Mar 21, 2009)

I couldn't tell you to be frank, all my current apoc experience has been observation. I'm thinking of picking up some things I can use in apoc, but only stuff i can use in regular 40k, as that's what I'm happier with. will find out. That would be awesome. *LR lid pops. "Hello Ghazgull/ Abbaddon/ Calgar." - ooh Marneus; that would be sweet. -"Eat psycho hammer. 

Fluff feels alittle wrong though - imagine 5 psycho Ogryns bouncing around in a LR for half an hour. they would shred it. Might overlook that against beardy players who ignore their own fluff though.

I'll try to find out.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

I dont have my Imperial armour book with me right now so not sure if the Chaos Ogryns have the same rule as the Imperial ones in which they cant leave there transport and get back in unless they have a Bone head or a commissar or enforcer in there case.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Droppodding dreadnoughts is awesome i use the dreadclaw alot to great effect!


----------



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

yeah, sorry that was actually supposed to follow on from your comments Talos, but Reubiedoo must have just pipped me to the post when reponding without me noticing. and i was really just trying to highlight that there is more to a unit than its combat effectiveness compared to another singular unit.

as for Ogryns in a Landraider, i don't think their is a prohibition against in the Apoc rules (they'd just take up 2 transport slots). the only issue would be, as you say, the 'its dark in der!' rule, if they have it. as for the hounds, can beasts enter transports? or is it only infantry?


----------



## reubiedoo (Mar 21, 2009)

Don't think the hounds would be allowed anywhere near a LR fluff- or rules-wise.


----------



## Wachaza (Mar 20, 2008)

The chaos Ogryns don't have the IG "fear of the dark" rule. They don't have a transport option tho.


----------



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

reubiedoo said:


> Don't think the hounds would be allowed anywhere near a LR fluff- or rules-wise.


i don't know whether we know anything about their background, so its a bit pre-emptive to say that its not very 'fluffy'. as for rules, as i said, i'm not sure if anything other than infantry (and Jump/Jetpack Infantry) are allowed into a transport vehicle, and it seems quite likely that the Hounds will be beast/cavalry, so they probably will be disbarred. however, if i'm wrong then there should be nothing to stop them.



Wachaza said:


> The chaos Ogryns don't have the IG "fear of the dark" rule. They don't have a transport option tho.


that shouldn't prove to be a big issue in Apoc games, where you can take whichever units you so choose. so there's no reason why you could not take a Landraider Crusader for them to ride in.


----------

